# gregfromohio's quest



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

I enjoy looking at the Cool Season Lawn Journals so much that I decided to start one for myself. My dad put me on a rear engine riding mower when I was 6, and I've enjoyed it ever since. My lawn care experience really started in 2003 when I had a house built and couldn't afford the $5,000 that the company wanted to put in the lawn. I spread and raked about 200 yards of topsoil by hand over the next few years and used big box store seed, not knowing what was in it other than it said sunny or shady on the bag. Used the Scott's products religiously and had some success. Put in my own sprinkler system that worked pretty well. Fast forward through three kids and a divorce, I have a new house that my wife and I just bought in April 2019. The house is pretty well renovated but the lawn and landscaping was neglected for decades according to the neighbors. I've removed four large flower beds, regarded the back yard, put in a new sprinkler system, and fixed some moderate drainage issues. So far, my yard still looks like crap, but 2019 is a transition / development year for my yard and my goal is having a Tier 2 yard overall in 2020 - 2021. I plan to do a full reno on the front in the fall of next year, and am "practicing" with the back yard right now. I've been using the milorganite, tenacity, etc. stuff that everyone seems to use on here but over the next 18-24 months need to step it up (at least in the front yard). After grading the back yard the week of July 4th, I just seeded a mix of 60% bluebank, 20% mazama, and 20% bewitched. Its been a challenge with some minor washouts.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

This is where I started in April of this year.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Back yard


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Quickly dropped the hammer on the front and removed 4 trees and a number of overgrown shrubs. Also removed 2 beds and cut down another. Filled and regraded backyard.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Picture of my customized drag. 93" swath. 
Used for leveling. Plan to use it for sand leveling in the front yard next year too. I pull it with a 1948 Farmall cub. Works pretty good with 60 lbs of weight on it.


----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

Nice looking drag! Excited to see your progress!


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Current state


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbup: 
I look forward to following your journal.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Since I really dropped the ball on my lawn journal. Here are some updates. 

Here is the results of the bluebank, mazama, bewitched. It looks a little brown because I'm bringing down the HOC with my reel mower


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Bluebank, mazama, bewitched blend. This area gets full sun. Partly / mostly shaded areas are thinner. In my experience so far, The bluebank doesn't do as well in the shade as the NTEP indicators would lead you to believe.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Straight mazama. All seed is from seedsuperstore.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Toasted my lawn with Roundup today. Wife is mad. No turning back now.


----------



## GardenGarret (Sep 4, 2019)

Oh sh#t! I'm about to do the same here in an hour or so. Wife is furious but the decision has been made. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Kenobi (Jun 7, 2020)

Mazama looking good, what HOC is that and how old is the stand?


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm still in the process of convincing my wife to go along with a Reno next year. I'll probably just do it and ask for forgiveness. 
Good luck on your Reno.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Wife didn't talk to me much all last night, but today was fine. I have all of the seed, and I put in irrigation at the end of last year. So it's now or never.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Spread 8 tons of soil/sand mix for leveling. Probably could use another 6 tons, but my body doesn't have it.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Dropped 50% mazama, 25% bluebank, and 25% bewitched on Aug 7. Wish me luck.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Grass is coming up despite my overwatering. I dropped the seed on August 7th and hit it with Scott's starter fertilizer with mesotrione at the bag rate 8 days after seeding. Starting g to see the green hue coming up. I can only post security camera pics since I'm 600 miles away from home right now.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

The mazama, bewitched, bluebank, blend is starting to come out of its sprout and pout phase. Two days ago we got approx 3.5 inches of rain but it seems to have pulled through. Ordered another 10 lbs mazama to fill in thin spots today since cooler weather is coming.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Pictures from today.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Picked this up today. Going to need a full restoration over the winter


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

gregfromohio said:


> Pictures from today.


That looks good, any 2021 photos?


----------

